# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Liikennettä Norrköpingissä

## Rattivaunu

Ja nyt on vuorossa Norrköpingin raitiovaunut. Kuvat on otettu 5.10.2005. Norrköpingissä ei taida olla monta ratikkaa, jotka olisivat jääneet katselmuksen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuvakatsaus päivältä 26.4.2006. Uusien M06-vaunujen tullessa ensi talvikautena kiskoille vanhat, pienet M67K-vaunut (81 - 90) siirtynevät osaksi reserviin ja osaksi romuttamolle. Nyt alkaa olla viimeiset hetket kuvata M67K-vaunuja kesäisissä maisemissa. Ensi kesänä on taas luvassa suuria rataremontteja, pääasiassa Söder tullin kohdalla. Yleensä isojen ratatöiden aikana liikenne on laitettu poikki ja korvattu busseilla. Norrköpingissä samat kuskit ajavat busseja ja raitiovaunuja.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Uusia kuvia Norrköpingin raitiovaunuliikenteestä löytyy kotisivuiltani.

----------

